# Divi Village



## Lenora (Feb 17, 2006)

Any Divi owners out there who can tell me how the Divi system works? I'm looking at a 2bdrm floating winter week but don't know one this chain.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 18, 2006)

I have friends who own and will try to help. This is a lease so it will expire 20-30 years down the road. You can do internal trades for $69 or so but only 6 months out I think. That to me is the bigest problem- 6 months is late to be worried about not getting the resort/island you wanted. You can accelerate the contract from the back end- this may only be for owners over 55, not sure about that part. They have properties in Aruba, St. Maarten, Bonaire, Barbados, etc and other info is available on their website. Hope this feeble attemp at info helps...


----------



## hajjah (Feb 18, 2006)

We just became Divi Village owners last year and used our week last August.  Yes, you pay the maintenance fees 6 months before your scheduled week, (if it's a fixed week) but there was no problem doing so.  I paid the fee on 2/1/06 and waited until the next week to request an internal exchange for $69.00.  I did this so that my week at the Caribbean Palm Village and the Divi would not overlap by one day due to the Sun-Sun check-in at the Divi.  So, for August, we have booked a penthouse unit at the Divi Aruba Phoenix with a Sat-Sat check-in.  

Yes, you can accelerate your weeks from the back end without any issue of age.  You are allowed to do this up to 10 times.  The floating system works just as well.  If you can snatch a week at this resort at a good price, do so.  There are also other Divi resorts on other islands that you can exchange into without a problem.  That is really a plus.


----------

